# 27.2mm silver seatpost



## Joe (6 May 2010)

Looking for a cheap alloy setback silver seatpost in 27.2mm.

Preferably quite short, but not too fussed as long as it's setback and has a fully functioning clamp. 

Anything in the spares box?


----------



## karan733 (6 May 2010)

If it comes down to it, I might be able to sort a matt black one. 350mm, 27.2mm. Let me know if the silver doesnt turn up.


----------



## Joe (6 May 2010)

Sorted now actually, thanks though!


----------

